# Covenanter Artifacts



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 14, 2008)

Here are some Scottish Covenanter artifacts of interest:

The Covenanting Wars 'The Killing Time' - Future Museum South West Scotland


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 28, 2008)

baddelim: One for the Covenanter Fans (August 21, 2008)


----------



## N. Eshelman (Aug 28, 2008)

I was hoping you would have a link to an ebay item or something! Thanks for these anyways.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 28, 2008)

Does this count?

Marston Moor Wounded Soldier Returns Home 1875 Print - eBay (item 260112152016 end time Sep-16-08 21:17:33 PDT)


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 28, 2008)

hmmmmm....


Nathan,

We ought to show up one year to General Synod dressed as Covenanters...


----------



## N. Eshelman (Aug 28, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> hmmmmm....
> 
> 
> Nathan,
> ...



I _*do*_... what do you mean SHOULD?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## N. Eshelman (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## davidsuggs (Aug 28, 2008)

Ooh do these work like relics??? I reckon a pilgrimmage is in my future.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 29, 2008)

Well to see Olde Johnny Knox's grave you'll ahve to dig up a parking lot...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 29, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Well to see Olde Johnny Knox's grave you'll ahve to dig up a parking lot...



I've been there but I can't recall if it was parking space 23 or 44...


----------

